# Rear Control Arm Removal



## Mr.Rocket (May 21, 2013)

I'm most of the way through my complete suspension overhaul (Bushings, coilovers, and sway bars), but I am stuck at the rear control arm bushings. 

When I removed the subframe bolt, the side of the cradle would not come down far enough for me to get the outer bushing bolt out. It's not hung up on the exhaust or anything else I can see, but I just do not have the clearance to get the bolt past the body. 

Does anyone have any ideas what might be my holdup?


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I used a big bar to pry the arm down.


----------

